# The best recording / disc of Mozart’s concertos for multiple pianos? (K.242 & K.365)



## Anooj (Dec 5, 2021)

I’m talking about individually available discs that pair up specifically these two works (obviously the remaining runtime can be filled up with something else)


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood (4 mo ago)

My favorite is this one, it actually has two different versions of K.365;





MOZART Concertos for 2 & 3 Pianos BIS SACD1618 [MM-B]: Classical CD Reviews - January 2008 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD review



www.musicweb-international.com












MOZART: Piano Concerto No. 7 / Concerto for 2 Pianos


A new music service with official albums, singles, videos, remixes, live performances and more for Android, iOS and desktop. It's all here.




music.youtube.com


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mozart: Double Piano Concertos


Mozart: Double Piano Concertos. DG: 4812130. Buy CD online. Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano) Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner



www.prestomusic.com













Mozart: Concertos for Two & Three Pianos


Mozart: Concertos for Two & Three Pianos. Sony: COLSK44915. Buy CD or download online. Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu (pianos) English Chamber Orchestra



www.prestomusic.com













Mozart: Concertos For Two Pianos K. 242 & K. 365


Mozart: Concertos For Two Pianos K. 242 & K. 365. Pavane: ADW7598. Buy CD or download online. Prisca Benoit, Mladen Tcholitch, Salzburg Chamber Soloists & Lavard Skou-Larsen



www.prestomusic.com




In my order of preference.


----------



## Anooj (Dec 5, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Double Piano Concertos
> 
> 
> Mozart: Double Piano Concertos. DG: 4812130. Buy CD online. Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano) Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner
> ...


What’s your opinion on the Jando+Varjon/Antal disc on Naxos, or the Walachowski sisters one on OEHMS?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Anooj said:


> What’s your opinion on the Jando+Varjon/Antal disc on Naxos, or the Walachowski sisters one on OEHMS?


From Jando I have the Piano Sonatas so no verdict and the sister I only heard their name.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Anooj said:


> What’s your opinion on the Walachowski sisters one on OEHMS?


Was that before or after they directed The Matrix?


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The large selection of available recordings makes it a difficult choice, considering that there have been so many fine performances of these works over the decades,

I. Mozart's Piano Concerto for two pianos, K. 365: Here are the best post-1965 modern instrument performances that I've heard, & I'll placed an asterisk by those performances that I consider to be extra special:

*1. Zoltán Kocsis & Dezsö Ránki, Hungarian State Orchestra, János Ferencsik conductor (analogue):





*2. Alfred Brendel & Imogen Cooper, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner conductor (analogue):





*3. Alicia de Larrocha & André Previn, The Orchestra of St. Luke's, André Previn conductor (digital):





*4. Emil & Eleni Gilels (father & daughter), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Böhm conductor (analogue, originally coupled with Emil Gilel's superb K. 595):





5. Duo Tal & Groethuysen, Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Bruno Weil conductor (digital): 




6. Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz, Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, (digital): Concerto No. 10 in E flat Major for Two Pianos and Orchestra, K. 365: I. Allegro

7. Alexandre Rabinovitch & Martha Argerich, Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber conductor (digital): Mozart. Concerto in E flat for two Pianos, K 365 - Martha Argerich & Alexandre Rabinovitch

--K. 365 (316a) - 1782 Version (Mozart expanded the orchestration from the original 1779 version), on modern instruments:

*1. Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu, English Chamber Orchestra (digital): Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 10 in E-flat major, K. 365/316a

--The following are the best that I've heard among the older, pre-1965 recordings,

*1. Clara Haskil & Géza Anda, Camerata Academica Salzburg, Bernhard Paumgartner--live at the Salzburg Festival in 1957:
Piano Concerto No. 10 in E-Flat Major, K. 365: I. Allegro (Live)

*1. Géza Anda & Clara Haskil, The Philharmonia Orchestra, Alceo Galliera conductor--Columbia records, in 1956:
Mozart Concerto No. 10 for Two Pianos KV 365 (Complete)

*2. Rudolf Serkin & his teenaged son, Peter Serkin, with the Marlboro Festival Orchestra, Alexander Schneider conductor, in 1962: Rudolf & Peter Serkin play Mozart Concerto No. 10 K. 365 for 2 Pianos

*2. Robert & Gaby Casadesus, Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy conductor, in 1960: MOZART: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in E flat major KV 365 / Casadesus·Casadesus·Ormandy

--On period instruments,

*1. Jos van Immerseel & Yoko Kaneko, Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel conductor: Mozart - Concerto for 2 Pianos, KV365

*2. Malcolm Bilson & Robert Levin, English Baroque Soloists, Sir John Eliot Gardiner conductor:
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 10 in E-Flat Major, K. 365 - I. Allegro
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 10 in E-Flat Major, K. 365 - II. Andante
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 10 in E-Flat Major, K. 365 - III. Rondeau (Allegro)

3. Ronald Brautigam & Alexei Lubimov, Haydn Sinfonietta Wien, Manfred Huss conductor:
Piano Concerto No. 10 in E-Flat Major, K. 365: I. Allegro
Piano Concerto No. 10 in E-Flat Major, K. 365: II. Andante
Piano Concerto No. 10 in E-Flat Major, K. 365: III. Rondo. Allegro

--KV 365 (316a) - 1782 Version (expanded orchestration), on period instruments:

*1. Ronald Brautigam & Alexei Lubimov, Haydn Sinfonietta, Manfred Huss conductor: W. A. Mozart - KV 365 (316a) - 1782 Version - Keyboard Concerto No. 10 for 2 pianos in E flat major

II. Mozart's Piano Concerto for Three Pianos & Orchestra, K. 242,

--On period instruments,

*1. Ronald Brautigam, Alexei Lubimov, Manfred Huss, Haydn Sinfonietta Wien, Manfred Huss conductor:

Concerto for 3 Pianos in F Major, K. 242, "Lodron": I. Allegro
Concerto for 3 Pianos in F Major, K. 242, "Lodron": II. Adagio
Concerto for 3 Pianos in F Major, K. 242, "Lodron": III. Rondo. Tempo di menuetto

*2. Malcolm Bilson, Robert Levin, Melvyn Tan, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner - conductor: Mozart: concerto no. 7 in F major for three pianos, K 242 Bilson, Gardiner, English Baroque So

3. Viviana Sofronitzki, Linda Nicholson, Mario Aschauer, Musicae Antiquae Collegium Varsoviense, Tadeusz Karolak conductor: W. A. Mozart - KV 242 - 1776 Version - Keyboard Concerto No. 7 for 3 pianos in F major

--On modern instruments:

*1. Robert Casadesus, Gaby Casadesus, Jean Casadesus, Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy, in 1963:

Concerto for 3 Pianos and Orchestra in F Major, K. 242: I. Allegro
Concerto for 3 Pianos and Orchestra in F Major, K. 242: II. Adagio
Concerto for 3 Pianos and Orchestra in F Major, K. 242: III. Rondo - Tempo di Menuetto

*2. Zoltán Kocsis, Dezső Ránki, Andras Schiff, Hungarian State Orchestra, János Ferencsik conductor (analogue, 1972): [Kocsis-Ránki-Schiff] Mozart: Concerto for Three Pianos in F, K242

--Mozart's Version For 2 Pianos And Orchestra, K. 242,

--On modern instruments,

*1. Alfred _Brendel &_ Imogen _Cooper_, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner conductor: Mozart Three Pianos Concerto No 7 K 242 in F major Alfred Brendel Neville Marriner ASMF


----------

